# Beer Cake Help



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 21, 2010)

It's my friend's 21st birthday tomorrow, and I had a brilliant idea of making chocolate beer cake. I was wondering if anyone has ever made this before and what does it taste like. I would also like some baking tips and recipes.

Thanks!


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 22, 2010)

i would also like to see this !


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2010)

A Google search reveals a bunch of beer cake recipes.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2010)

what is the purpose of using beer?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 23, 2010)

His/Her friend is turning 21 and can now legally consume alcohol.


----------



## Constance (Feb 23, 2010)

Beer contains yeast, which helps give things a rise. I googled beer cake, and looked at several recipes. I may give it a try, next time I bake a cake. Right now, I'm working on getting rid of a few pounds that I gained over the holidays.


----------



## froggythefrog (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know if it qualifies as a beer cake, but in one chocolate cake I made, I substituted the liquid with a nice chocolate stout.  It resulted in a very rich cake, and enhanced the flavor of the chocolate.  I loved the cake, but am afraid it may have been too strong for some of my company.  The alcohol evaporates out of the cake, making it legal for anyone really!


----------

